# Still taking Actos?



## sandramitch (Aug 2, 2012)

With thousands of Actos bladder cancer patients turning to the court system for financial and legal relief. Using Actos was suspended in France and Germany last June, only a few days before the FDA issued its safety announcement. The actos lawsuit states that the decision was based on a French retrospective cohort study revealing an increased risk of bladder cancer in male patients who took the drug for at least one year. Furthermore, patients who took actos for their medication had stopped in different areas abroad which cause to alarmed them because of the report that the actos has been linked to bladder cancer as well as heart disease.Sources around the web say that the number of lawsuits the manufacturers will face can be as high as 10,000. Most of these lawsuits allege that Takeda Pharmaceuticals knew of the side effects but kept it from the public's knowledge. Many complaints seek to be paid millions of dollars due to the damages, lost income, medical expenses, and loss of consortium because of taking Actos for years.


----------

